# FR: Everything I believe in



## heidsandseek

Hello everyone,

Je me demande comment on dit en francais "_*everything I believe in*_"

*Le context:* _you seem to reject everything that I believe in_

Voila, mon essai:

_tu sembles rejeter *tout auquel* je crois_

Mais je n'en suis pas sure...

Merci en avance!

Heidsandseek


----------



## thbruxelles

tout ce en quoi que je crois, this is grammatically correct. Croire en quelque chose ou quelqu'un


----------



## heidsandseek

Merci beaucoup!

Donc si on avait:

_He is a man I believe in_

Est-ce que ce serait:

_Il est un homme en quoi que je crois_ ?

- heidsandseek


----------



## thbruxelles

en qui je crois (un homme)


----------



## heidsandseek

Ah bien sur!

J'aurais du savoir!

Mais, pourquoi pas (pour la premiere question):

_tout en ce quoi je crois?_ 

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a un autre 'que' apres 'quoi'?


----------



## thbruxelles

thbruxelles said:


> tout ce en quoi que je crois, this is grammatically correct. Croire en quelque chose ou quelqu'un


 
There was a typo ther:
 'Tout ce en quoi je crois' is correct - forget the 'que'

Sorry about that:
Again ' tout ce en quoi je crois'


----------



## heidsandseek

Ah bien!

Merci!


----------



## xtrasystole

Yes, it's _'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce en quoi je crois'_. 


Not easy, but consider this: 
*
'Il croit en quelque chose' --> 'He believes in something' 
'En quoi croit-il ?' --> 'What does he believe in?'
'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce (que)...' --> 'You seem to reject everything that...'

'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce en quoi il croit' --> 'You seem to reject everything that he believes in'*


Now, about a person: 

*'Il croit en quelqu'un' --> 'He believes in somebody' 
'En qui croit-il ?' --> 'Who(m) does he believe in?'

'C'est un homme en qui je crois' --> 'He is a man I believe in'*


Does that help? 

Regards


----------



## heidsandseek

Yes it does, thank you!

This part of grammar is always a little tricky. Like _'ce a quoi'_ etc...but I think I understand that now! 

Many thanks


----------



## geostan

heidsandseek said:


> Yes it does, thank you!
> 
> This part of grammar is always a little tricky. Like _'ce a quoi'_ etc...but I think I understand that now!
> 
> Many thanks



In fact, I think you could say:_ tout ce à quoi je crois_. The difference between croire à and croire en is that _croire à_ refers to being persuaded of the truth or existence of something, whereas _croire en_ involves confidence and trust. The former is more intellectual, the latter more a matter of the heart.

As to the grammatical explanation: _ce_ is the pivotal pronoun, _tout_ acts as an adjective modifying it and the relative pronoun _quoi_ rather than _que_ is used because of the preposition.

I think I've said more than I needed to, but that's how I see it.


----------



## xtrasystole

Thank you geostan for your (precious) input


----------



## heidsandseek

Brilliant! So if we are talking about principles, values, God etc. would 'croire en' be more correct or 'croire a' ??


----------



## geostan

heidsandseek said:


> Brilliant! So if we are talking about principles, values, God etc. would 'croire en' be more correct or 'croire a' ??



With God, it is usually _croire en_. With the others, it depends on the criteria I mentioned. A good example of _croire à _would be: _croire aux revenants_ (to believe in ghosts) you are persuaded of their existence.


----------



## heidsandseek

hmmm...tricky one then. I'll go for 'en'.

Thanks for your help everybody.


----------



## xtrasystole

This is from the _Dictionnaire Historique de la Langue Française_, Robert, Paris, 1998 (emphasis mine):

« Le verbe [croire] est apparu au sens religieux d'«avoir foi», l'expression la plus ancienne, _croire en Dieu_ (v. 980), évinçant _croire à Dieu_ (fin XIIè s.), une différence sémantique entre les deux prépositions se manifestant ensuite : _en_ impliquant une croyance spirituelle et morale et _à_ une croyance intellectuelle. Cette différence est également pertinente pour les emplois plus généraux de _croire à_ (l'innocence de qqn. par exemple) attestés au XVIIè siècle. _Croire à_ implique parfois une croyance naïve *(croire au Père Noël)*. »


----------



## ajparis

"Tout ce en quoi je crois" sounds like a dadaist poem to me. English speakers tend to overuse "everything I believe in" and "everything I stand for." I think it would make more sense to simply say something like "J'ai l'impression que tu rejètes tout ce qui est important pour moi."


----------



## Bluebambi

xtrasystole said:


> Yes, it's _'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce en quoi je crois'_.
> 
> 
> Not easy, but consider this:
> *
> 'Il croit en quelque chose' --> 'He believes in something'
> 'En quoi croit-il ?' --> 'What does he believe in?'
> 'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce (que)...' --> 'You seem to reject everything that...'
> 
> 'Tu sembles rejeter tout ce en quoi il croit' --> 'You seem to reject everything that he believes in'*
> 
> 
> Now, about a person:
> 
> *'Il croit en quelqu'un' --> 'He believes in somebody'
> 'En qui croit-il ?' --> 'Who(m) does he believe in?'
> 
> 'C'est un homme en qui je crois' --> 'He is a man I believe in'*
> 
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> Regards



That's such a nice way to have laid it out. Thank you.


----------

